# Keyboard not working after switching off narrator



## SnuzzButt (Mar 21, 2016)

Recently my narrator app was going haywire and narrating everything, I had to go to settings to turn it off. But once I did, my keyboard stopped working! The enter key still works just fine but the rest of the keys don't work. Cortana isn't being helpful and not responding to me. What should I do?


----------



## SnuzzButt (Mar 21, 2016)

It decided to fix itself ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

That's Windows for ya. 

(please mark the thread as Solved if you're sure it is).


----------

